# Nuova Simonelli Musica leaking quite dangerously...



## louissegal (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi all

Managed to get my hands on a used Nuova Simonelli Musica from eBay, serviced before sale by a very reputable company (who I shan't name unless need be) and on first use a little water trickled out of the left side of the machine - I assumed this was down to leftover water removed for shipping that managed to escape. However this morning I turned the machine on and went back to the kitchen to find a nearly empty water tank and quite a few puddles on the floor.

I've taken the left side of the machine off and noticed two leaks.

In image 1, it appears the hose itself is broken and is spraying all over electrical components which makes me feel a little uneasy. I've tried taping this up with PTFEtape but (unsurprisingly) this hasn't done the trick.









In the second image, it seems to be a mix of a broken hose and a leak within the tightening itself - when the boiler has a high pressure it will spray water out of the tear in the hose, but also on a low pressure, even after I've dried it out, I find water leaking from the socket itself. For clarity, it's the hose coming out of the left side of the socket.









I've looked all over the parts diagram but I can't find any washers that are required so I can't imagine that's the issue. Regardless, I can't find replacement hoses either - does anybody know where I can purchase them?

I adore this machine - I've worked with Nuova Simonelli professionally before, and I bought the Musica as a replacement for my little Silvia, so I really don't want to have to just send it back to the seller, nor do I really want to spend hundreds of pounds shipping it to a fro the servicer for them to fix it.

All advice appreciated

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

louissegal said:


> Hi all
> 
> Managed to get my hands on a used Nuova Simonelli Musica from eBay, serviced before sale by a very reputable company (who I shan't name unless need be) and on first use a little water trickled out of the left side of the machine - I assumed this was down to leftover water removed for shipping that managed to escape. However this morning I turned the machine on and went back to the kitchen to find a nearly empty water tank and quite a few puddles on the floor.
> 
> ...


Contact the seller, ask for a full refund.....get out of it whilst you can


----------



## louissegal (Jan 23, 2018)

This seems such a shame - I've been searching religiously for 2nd hand Musicas for years and this was the only one not being sold at an arrogant price. However as you believe it's risky I have contacted them. Thank you


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

louissegal said:


> This seems such a shame - I've been searching religiously for 2nd hand Musicas for years and this was the only one not being sold at an arrogant price. However as you believe it's risky I have contacted them. Thank you


It sounds like damage during transport. The trouble is, if you accept it then you will always be looking over shoulder for further problems that might not materialise straight away. I appreciate that you consider it a bargain but it is only a bargain if it gives you years of reliable service! Remember, the seller can try to fob you off and duck and dive but with Ebays tight seller rules they will not get away with it if you stand your ground


----------



## louissegal (Jan 23, 2018)

Of course, I've never had problems with eBay before in that regard, they're always helpful re refunds. Thank you


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

There's a few thoughts I have.

One is contact that person who serviced it and see what he says, he might be able to sell you some hose/give some advice.

Although the other is this and an eBay refund: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/nuova-simonelli-oscar-2-black-coffee-machine-rt.html

I'm not sure what the advantages of the Musica are, but this is a great little machine (for less than you paid?)


----------



## louissegal (Jan 23, 2018)

I've wrapped up all the hoses with PTFE and it seems to be holding but this is obviously not a permanent fix. The seller has said they've contacted the servicer to discuss replacement of hoses under their warranty.

Hopefully I'll just end up shipping it to them and them fixing it. For £700, the Musica was an absolute bargain so I'd be reluctant to lose it. Not sure how the Oscar 2 compares though, even my old Silvia seems a little more 'robust'...


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Louis,

Have you looked here?

http://www.nuovasimonelli.it/images/stories/site/prodotti/tradizionali/brochure/Musica/esplosi.pdf

http://www.nuovasimonelli.it/en/prodotti/macchine-tradizionali/musica/tanica.html

Musica seems a very capable machine should it run smoothly.

I hope your issue is resolved soon.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If these hoses have any length to spare, you can: undo the connector, cut away the damaged tubing & remake the joint (it's a compression fit - the tubing goes over a small jet, then the nut is tightened over it)).


----------

